# Monark silverking frame and fork



## broken_spokes (Jul 6, 2011)

W.T.B. looking for a monark or hiawatha 26 inch aluminum frame and forks or what ever you my have?? Please email if you have anything you could part with thank-you


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 6, 2011)

Monark Silver King & Hawthorne Aluminum badged bicycles are all 24 inch but will accept 26 inch wheels w/o fenders on the bicycles -- the only exceptions are the 26X model & the Hextube model which are 26 inch bicycles from the factory -- I have a regular Silver King frame -- but I think it is spoken for & I will let you know if it is available again -- ride vintage


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 6, 2011)

I will have a men's 24 inch silver king m1 frame with cranks very soon and will email you pic when I get it, possibly this weekend.
Chris


----------

